# Как ускорить компиляцию на e7500?

## nikitastepanov

Как ускорить компиляцию на E7500?

----------

## chereshnya

 *nikitastepanov wrote:*   

> Как ускорить компиляцию на E7500?

 

Приветствую. Компиляцию чего? Всей системы или последующего обновления? Если второе то рекомендую ознакомится с CCache.

Он будет брать из кеша одинаковые cpp файлы, а не компилировать их при обновлении.[/url]

----------

## SameGuy

кроме кэша никак

компиляция плохо параллеризируемая нагрузка

----------

